# Urdu, Persian, Hindi: The exception



## Sheikh_14

Dear Foreros',

How would you refer to someone or something being an exception. For instance I will proffer an example sentence. "You think everyone has a price and that everyone can be bought. Well I'm yet to meet an exception." In the manner mentioned above what turn of phrase would you employ to express such sentiments?

Best,
Sheikh


----------



## marrish

Urdu: استثنا [isisnaa/estesnaa]=exception.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Istasnaa is used moreso for exemption rather than being an exception I.e. Un ko istasnaa Haasil hai. How would you say "you are yet to meet the exception?" If you can use istasnaa in that context then by all means show me the way, I am all ears (or eyes in this case). Whilst mustasnaa is the one who is exempted. Not really the exception. Nonetheless I'd be amenable to think otherwise.


----------



## aevynn

It's a tatsam word, but _apvaad_ is used to mean something like "exception" (or sometimes "counterexample"). Here's an illustrative excerpt from Premchand (which, coincidentally enough, expresses a thought quite similar to the thought expressed in the sentence you requested a translation for!).

इस नई सभ्यता का आधार धन है। विद्या और सेवा और कुल और जाति सब धन के सामने हेय हैं। कभी-कभी इतिहास में ऐसे अवसर आ जाते हैं, जब धन को आंदोलन के सामने नीचा देखना पड़ता है; मगर इसे *अपवाद* समझिए।

Transliteration: is naii sabhyataa kaa aadhaar dhan hai. vidyaa aur sevaa aur kul aur jaati sab dhan ke saamne heya haiN. kabhii-kabhii itihaas meN aise avsar aa jaate haiN jab dhan ko aandolan ke saamne niichaa dekhnaa paRtaa hai; magar ise *apvaad* samajhiye.

Rough translation: Money is the basis of this new civilization. Knowledge and service and family and caste are all dispensable before money. Sometimes in history there arise occasions when money is forced to fall from grace in the face of revolution; but this must be considered an exception.​
So, for the sentence you requested, I'd suggest something like

tum samajhte ho ki har kisii kaa daam hotaa hai, ki har kisii ko khariidaa jaa saktaa hai. mujhe *apvaad* milnaa bakii rahaa!​


----------



## Sheikh_14

So is mustasnaa then the state of being the exception? What would you call an exception in Urdu? Siwaa is the closest thing I can muster to the word except but thus far nothing for being an exception.


----------



## amiramir

aevynn said:


> It's a tatsam word, but _apvaad_ is used to mean something like "exception" (or sometimes "counterexample"). Here's an illustrative excerpt from Premchand (which, coincidentally enough, expresses a thought quite similar to the thought expressed in the sentence you requested a translation for!).
> 
> इस नई सभ्यता का आधार धन है। विद्या और सेवा और कुल और जाति सब धन के सामने हेय हैं। कभी-कभी इतिहास में ऐसे अवसर आ जाते हैं, जब धन को आंदोलन के सामने नीचा देखना पड़ता है; मगर इसे *अपवाद* समझिए।​​Transliteration: is naii sabhyataa kaa aadhaar dhan hai. vidyaa aur sevaa aur kul aur jaati sab dhan ke saamne heya haiN. kabhii-kabhii itihaas meN aise avsar aa jaate haiN jab dhan ko aandolan ke saamne niichaa dekhnaa paRtaa hai; magar ise *apvaad* samajhiye.​​Rough translation: Money is the basis of this new civilization. Knowledge and service and family and caste are all dispensable before money. Sometimes in history there arise occasions when money is forced to fall from grace in the face of revolution; but this must be considered an exception.​
> So, for the sentence you requested, I'd suggest something like
> 
> tum samajhte ho ki har kisii kaa daam hotaa hai, ki har kisii ko khariidaa jaa saktaa hai. mujhe *apvaad* milnaa bakii rahaa!​​



This is super helpful. Is this a word people would use readily in every day Hindustani speech? Just so I get an idea of register. I wasn't sure about apvaad vs maybe a noun form of sivaay? (which I guess Sheikh saahib is referring to above with siwaa)?Thanks.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish saaHib has provided correct Urdu equivalent for the context provided.

istisnaa / exception

mustasnaa / excepted

well, I am yet to meet an exception.

baat yih hai kih mujhe ab tak ko'ii nahiiN milaa jo is se mustasnaa hai.


----------



## HindiMurkh

This is a roundabout way of saying it but it's something I hear commonly. You could say that you don't know anyone/anything that this does not apply to, which in a sense is "no exception". The word for apply is laagu

Aaj tak ko'ii nahiiN milaa jis pe yeh laagu nahiiN hai.

The other urban Hindi speakers will most likely have heard this.


----------



## littlepond

HindiMurkh said:


> Aaj tak *aisaa* ko'ii nahiiN milaa jis pe yeh laagu nahiiN hai* na hotaa ho*


----------



## HindiMurkh

I agree I forgot the aisaa. How do you feel about omitting the hotaa in this case?


----------



## Emadddd

Hey all, "You think everyone has a price and that everyone can be bought. Well I'm yet to meet an exception" translation in *Persian*:
تو فکر می کنی که هر کس قیمتی دارد و هر کس را می توان خرید. خب من همچنان استثنایی (برایِ این) می بینم.
"to fekr mikoni ke har kas gheymati daarad va har kas raa mitavaan kharid. khob man hamchenaan estesnaayi (baraay e in) mibinam."
I should mention that estesnaa (استثنا) is an Arabic word that we use in Persian and in pure usage we can use be joz (بجز) or magar (مگر) instead.
"khob man hamchenaan be joz in mibinam." or "magar aan shakhs ke man mishenaasam in gozare baraye digaraan dorost ast."


----------



## littlepond

HindiMurkh said:


> How do you feel about omitting the hotaa in this case?



You could.


----------



## amiramir

HindiMurkh said:


> This is a roundabout way of saying it but it's something I hear commonly. You could say that you don't know anyone/anything that this does not apply to, which in a sense is "no exception". The word for apply is laagu
> 
> Aaj tak ko'ii nahiiN milaa jis pe yeh laagu nahiiN hai.
> 
> The other urban Hindi speakers will most likely have heard this.


Thank you, and belated welcome to the forum. We don't have make Hindi speakers on here. Thanks for your contribution


----------



## bakshink

Apvaad though the most appropriate word will not be understood by native speaker. In most cases the word used will be contextual. Wah ( uski soch) auron se alag (Bhinn) hai. He is different from others.


----------



## littlepond

bakshink said:


> Apvaad though the most appropriate word will not be understood by native speaker.



It will be very well understood! Just that it's not colloquial register.


----------



## bakshink

littlepond said:


> It will be very well understood! Just that it's not colloquial register.


I am not sure if you have lived in India and have had a chance of speaking some chaste Hindi with not only illiterate but literate native speakers- if not then your presumption is not correct and if you have lived in India or are living in India then perhaps my interaction with such people is very limited.


----------



## littlepond

bakshink said:


> I am not sure if you have lived in India and have had a chance of speaking some chaste Hindi with not only illiterate but literate native speakers- if not then your presumption is not correct and if you have lived in India or are living in India then perhaps my interaction with such people is very limited.



Well, if I were to have not lived in India, then I wouldn't have replied! And the so-called "illiterate" Hindi speakers have no problem in understanding spoken words. Of course, no single person knows all the words, whether "literate" or not.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> marrish saaHib has provided correct Urdu equivalent for the context provided.
> 
> istisnaa / exception
> 
> mustasnaa / excepted
> 
> well, I am yet to meet an exception.
> 
> baat yih hai kih mujhe ab tak ko'ii nahiiN milaa jo is se mustasnaa hai.



I'm still wrapping my head around this since the predominant usage of the term concerns immunity and being exempt. In which case would the following be correct?

"Xaalii tum ho jise istisnaa hai, baaqii tau har kisii kii qiimat tai ho jaatii hai." Only you are the exception, otherwise everyone has a price.

"Tum bhi istisnaa nahiiN, intizaar farmaa'o, bhaarii qeemat lagne do, xud he dikh jaa'e gaa dunyaa-jahaan ko."- You aren't the exception either, it's just that you command a higher fee, and soon the world shall see.


----------

